# SS 09.09.17 - Popov #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Gavriil Popov (1904 - 1972)*

Symphony No. 1, Op. 7 

1. Allegro energico
2. Largo con moto e molto cantabile
3. Finale: Scherzo e Coda. Prestissimo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and a new Symphony is up for your listening pleasure. This week it's Russian composer Gavriil Popov. I'm not at all familiar with Popov (although I've heard a little about this Symphony) so I'm looking forward to checking it out.

There aren't many recordings of this one so I'll post a YouTube link to the version I'll be listening too:






Gennady Provatorov/Moscow State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Popov*: Symphony No. 1

Shostakovich: Theme and Variations, Op. 3

London Symphony Orchestra, Leon Botstein

I am going with this one, bought it once for €2.00


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Going with this one fro my CD collection.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Popov*: Symphony No. 1
> 
> Shostakovich: Theme and Variations, Op. 3
> ...


Will listen this one also


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> Going with this one fro my CD collection.


Same version for me this week


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Again, late to this thread. Listening to Alexander Titov conduct the St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra on Northern Flowers.


----------

